# Lime Kush



## calvinjones1200 (Dec 5, 2013)

So i smoked some lime kush a blunt by myself before school and it kicked in fast as crap. AS i was walking to the bus stop i started getting tired as fuck. Next thing i know everything is in slow motion and my face/body is heavy as fuck and I see the bus come its moving very very slow and I look again it appears to be like gltiching(moving in a forward/back motion). then I paused my ipod music because i thought people could hear it and then it felt like i was hovering somewhat out my body and i could her my heart beat crazy fast and I was like oh shit I died... turns out i didnt lmao but i was fucked up! When i got on the bus i imeditaley threw my hood on an some reason i thought the guy in the seat beside me was watching me so i kept peeking out my hood and I was losing my mf train of thought! Also forgot to mention while at the bus stop i got many sensations from tangling to feeling like a flat paper RPG character. The ground around me seemded like it bent and while i was sitting down felt like my bowels almost got weak on me but i didnt shit on my self thank god!


Was I stoned or high??

This is lime Kush! I upgraded from some ole plain ass marijuana they call "Loud" in Augusta,Ga


I smoked one of the sacs n sold the other!

Pic i took before i got high in the morning


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Dec 5, 2013)

....

....

....


I'm just gonna delete my RIU account now.


wtf?


----------



## bluesdad (Dec 19, 2013)

Sounds like your bag might have been laced with crack homie


----------



## calvinjones1200 (Dec 22, 2013)

bluesdad said:


> Sounds like your bag might have been laced with crack homie


I hope not bro


----------



## chewberto (Dec 23, 2013)

You're a minor, selling drugs, and think high and stoned are different! Nothing wrong here... Move along


----------



## calvinjones1200 (Dec 23, 2013)

Correct sir Chewberto above! But i know high and stoned are different!


----------



## mudminer (Dec 23, 2013)

calvinjones1200 said:


> Correct sir Chewberto above! But i know high and stoned are different!


Sweet tap dancin' Jesus! Can the grown-ups come out and play now?


----------



## mudminer (Dec 23, 2013)

Seriously OP, is your school bus the same length as the rest of them?


----------



## narkush (Apr 29, 2014)

I've just started off some Lemon Kush seeds.
They say it is a pure indica from Pakistan. I wonder if its similar to yours.


----------



## beastbub (May 1, 2014)

it has to be some sativa to give u this kinda effect 

Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


----------

